# Duda Grub2

## llondru

Hola,

la duda respecto el Grub2 es si se puede configurar el grub para que cargue el Kernel a través de NFS o algún equivalente.

Os explico mi situación, hace un tiempo compre por ebay un korenix jetbox 8100 (lleva un core AMD Geode LX800) lo tengo instalado i funciona correctamente a través de ssh, ya que no le he puesto ni teclado ni monitor.

El problema está cuando quiero actualizar el kernel y cambiar parámetros de configuración ya que muchas veces las nuevas configuraciones fallan y me encuentro que solo puedo restaurar el sistema conectando el teclado y el monitor.

Por eso me iria muy bien tener el kernel en otro pc mediante NFS y así podría ahorrar mucho tiempo al provar nuevas configuraciones.

Gracias de antemano.

----------

## gringo

no entiendo muy bien : si quieres cargar un kernel por nfs donde vas a capturar el log de la carga del sistema para saber si funciona o no ?

quiero decir, tal y como lo planteas y sin ningún otro mecanismo, el problema será el mismo creo yo : no vas a tener salida de lo que está pasando durante la carga del sistema , no ?

saluetes

----------

## llondru

Tienes razón, estaría en la misma situación.

Acabo de pensar que la solución creo que pasa por connectar una UART.

----------

## gringo

creo que lo mejor es que te lies con netconsole para capturar los mensajes del kernel. Creo que no es del todo en tiempo real y tampoco no tengo claro que vayas a capturar algo en caso de que el kernel se la pegue muy pronto en la carga pero yo probaría.

una rápida búsqueda en google me ha sacado esto p.ej. -> http://www.tocpcs.com/howto-log-a-kernel-panic-it-can-be-done/

sino, lo que comentas tu, conectar un cable com o paralelo ( o incluso usb?) para capturar todo en otra máquina.

saluetes

----------

